# Lego as a tank ornament?!



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I must admit, I've never thought of this... came across this video clip while looking up those Fluval Chi and Edge setups.






Is Lego tank-safe?


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if it's tank safe, I can tell you that it's kinda ugly IMHO lol!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I agree. Ugly as hell. The fish should build something else with those blocks


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, it's ugly... but a neat concept to go with the "block" stylings of the Edge. A neat idea for a kids' tank.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if it is indeed fish safe, if you could glue substrate to it, and use it to 'scape...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I remember seeing this thread before elsewhere, I believe it was deemed fish safe from what I can remember. I would hope so anyways being a childrens toy, but you never know.

I think it might look kinda cool with some black tahiti moon sand, done out with some of the space glow lego sets, but hey I used to love lego as a kid 

Edit: found the link

http://www.vlc.ca/faq.php#7

7) Is LEGO® safe in an aquarium for both the fish inhabitants and LEGO®?

After consultation with The Lego Company, it is indeed safe for all concerned. LEGO® is comprised of a very stable inert hard plastic and will therefore not breakdown in an aquarium environment


----------

